# Mark III manual mode-changing ISO speed, its not changing the exposure meter bar



## Slaggbot (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys, I am hoping to get a little help

On this new 5D Mark III, how in the heck do you adjust the ISO in Manual so that it will adjust the exposure bar? When I click the ISO button, mine is just locked in the middle. So I have to adjust ISO seperately, Depress the shutter half way, see metering is still dark, push ISO button, adjust it a little more, depress shutter again now see where the metering is now... As in when I change the ISO speed, its not changing the exposure metering bar.

I had no issue with this on Mark II, so I am not sure what I am doing wrong, or what setting needs changed. Any insight?


----------



## J.R. (Mar 8, 2013)

Slaggbot said:


> When I click the ISO button, mine is just locked in the middle. So I have to adjust ISO seperately,



I'm confused, are you saying you are shooting in Manual mode and changing the ISO does not change the exposure you see in the viewfinder?


----------



## robbymack (Mar 8, 2013)

I think I understand what you are saying. Essentially when looking through the viewfinder and changing exposure whether it be shutter, aperture, or iso you aren't seeing real time metering difference on the metering bar in the viewfinder? As such you need to half press the shutter to see the metering difference?


----------



## J.R. (Mar 8, 2013)

The OP specifically states he is pressing the shutter to see where the meter is after exposure



robbymack said:


> I think I understand what you are saying. Essentially when looking through the viewfinder and changing exposure whether it be shutter, aperture, or iso you aren't seeing real time metering difference on the metering bar in the viewfinder? As such you need to half press the shutter to see the metering difference?


----------



## robbymack (Mar 8, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Slaggbot said:
> 
> 
> > When I click the ISO button, mine is just locked in the middle. So I have to adjust ISO seperately,
> ...



Not to be an ass (ok probably) but didn't you just ask the same question


----------



## J.R. (Mar 8, 2013)

robbymack said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Slaggbot said:
> ...



Not really. I was guessing that the OP might NOT be in full manual "M" mode which would explain what was happening so was just confirming. 

He mentions "manual" but it is again unclear whether he is talking about full manual camera control or simply changing the ISO manually. 

There we go ... 5 replies simply trying to understand the question.


----------



## filo64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Slaggbot,
I've just checked, and my 5D Mark III behaves the same. When I change the ISO, the camera won't tell me how that affects the exposure until I half-press the shutter button to take a new measurement. I think you are right that this is a significant inconvenience because to hit the perfect exposure you would have to calculate the ISO stops on the go or work by trial and error.


----------



## Rui Brito (Mar 8, 2013)

Mine does the same, so must be a feature 
Annoying, but I dare to sugest a workaround (well, sort of). Start with auto iso, depress shutter half way, see what iso is chosen, then you have a base to start with, at least is saves you some tries.


----------



## sturdiva (Mar 8, 2013)

I also found this really annoying when I first got my mk3. Best solution I have found is to change the 'set' button to control ISO, then when you hold in the 'set' button and turn the control dial, you will see the meter change as the ISO changes.


----------



## tgara (Mar 8, 2013)

OP, the behavior you see is due to Auto ISO. Take it off of Auto ISO!


----------

